
Show HN: Easy to use SEO backlink analysis tool to find the most powerful links - xandersvk
https://linkminer.com/
======
maros
LinkMiner helps you to find and replicate the most powerful backlinks of your
competitors. It's a part of Mangools SEO tools package (mostly known thanks to
KWFinder). Any feedback is appreciated!

------
massabs
Wow, nice tool, I like your UI.

~~~
maros
Thanks a lot!

